# reprogrammed pcm and its locked??



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

bought a 05 GTO a few months ago , and the original owner had a custom tune put on the car , i guess the place where he had it done locked the pcm!!! No idea y! i bought it from the 2nd owner and he had no idea of who had done the work since the car came from TX and i live in IL. I have been told that the computer is junk?? I was hoping some one would have some info for me if any one has ran into this problem, or maybe some one that can unlock it for me?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Not 100% sure on this Info. but I believe when you first tweak the stock tune you are able to lock it through a password. Chances are you don’t have the ability to get the PW (if it was locked), so I would find a tuner in your area and go from there, maybe they can hack the PW...


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

just about every work shop over here locks the pcm after they tune it
contact the tuner and they may unlock it for you


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

except that neither he or the last owner he bought it from can remember who the tuner was...
Bill


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is what I would do.... DEMAND A NEW PCM if the car still is locked and the DEALER you purchased the car from cannot locate the guy who locked it, I would demand my money back. If I got any static from them I would notify every agency I could regarding the sale of a defective car and cause a major stink. I would go to the attorney general and get them involved. 

I would not ***** foot around.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ I think that might work if he bought it from a dealer, but the way I read it, he bought it from an individual.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i did buy it from a private party, the car is still under GM warranty so i am going to have them get me a new ecm and see how that goes, my dad works for a GM Chevy , so i am sure they want the old one back... 
Hope they dont void the warranty since it was programmed!!!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

you can unlock it without the pin code you just have to find someone who can do it


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

REally, do you have any places that do this ? I dont know where to start to look for a place i have made a several calls to Speed shops and no one seems to be able to do it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You want a tuning/dyno shop. They may have the equipment to unlock it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That changes things. Private sale. I don't know if GM will honor a warranty on that PCM being it was altered. Good Luck.

The guy that you purchased the car from should have contact information from the guy he purchased the car from? A Pontiac dealer could do a check through the VIN and see who purchased it originally and they could try and contact them. Privacy acts would prevent them from giving you the name. Just a thought.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

aarons1k said:


> REally, do you have any places that do this ? I dont know where to start to look for a place i have made a several calls to Speed shops and no one seems to be able to do it?


there is places over here that can unlock any pcm but that is no help to you
you may just be better off getting another pcm


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

just got the gto back from GM and they put a new Computer in it , runs so much different from that horrible tune i had done!!!They ran into a problem cause i had a new lock cylinder put in it, so i guess they needed that pin number , put they printed me a copy of it to keep for future use!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## Hameltoe33 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have the same problem on my 04 Gto that i bought a few months ago in texas. went to go get it retuned on the dyno at HPE (horse power engineering) and they couldnt do it because the pcm was locked. Does anybody have any sugestions?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

arty:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

*...and herein lies a cautionary tale for everyone.* 
if you're going to have someone tune your car ask them before they do it if they lock the PCM. if they do i'd go somewhere else or better yet get a tuning suite like HP Tuners or EFIlive and do it yourself. you're asking for trouble if you don't. what happens if something happens to the guy or they go out of business?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

so true , only if i would of known!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> *...and herein lies a cautionary tale for everyone.*
> if you're going to have someone tune your car ask them before they do it if they lock the PCM. if they do i'd go somewhere else or better yet get a tuning suite like HP Tuners or EFIlive and do it yourself. you're asking for trouble if you don't. what happens if something happens to the guy or they go out of business?


I was looking at those, but I don't get the whole licensing thing.


----------

